# Snowblower for proline 120



## KBlanton (Mar 10, 2015)

What experience do members have with the Toro snowblower for a proline 120 riding mower. Anything to look out for when buying it?


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Greetings to you too. Just sayin is all


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello kblanton, welcome to *SBF!!* there are a few with blowers on their tractors but I don't think anyone uses a zero turn with a blower


----------

